# can i ask why you are having surgery?



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry to be rude and personal and I hope noone minds me asking but can i ask why you are having surgery. The only reason I am asking is I think my thyroid doctor is a bit poop and didn't mention anything about removal of my lump ( might be a different story now its grown and there's new ones).


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It is not rude to ask. I have already had the surgery. I had it because I had Graves disease and it was causing all sorts of unpleasant symptoms that I could not deal with anymore. Also, I had some nodules that were uncomfortable. Ear pain, not being able to swallow easily nor sleep well were some of the physical symptoms. I am much happier since it is gone. My symptoms left with it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had surgery because I had a 3 cm nodule that was causing discomfort, especially with my voice, and was giving me funky swallowing issues. And it was very visible from the outside, making me look like I had a golf ball inside my neck. After it was removed, the pathology showed that it was cancer.


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a total thyroidectomy because I had a 4 cm nodule that had shifted my esophagus to the left. It was causing swallowing and breathing problems.

I don't regret it at all. I feel better.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Surgery in two days. 4cm nodule that's growing. Would take it out anyway because of the size, and it's too big for a biopsy to be totally accurate.

Also it is choking me.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

So there's a chance I will be offered surgery then or at least i should be my lump has grown to 6cm its very noticeable I have new lumps too sometimes i get pains in my neck and shoulder and I only find it confortable to sleep on one side.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had mine because of cancer.

I think with a nodules that size, most doctors would want it out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

shorty85 said:


> So there's a chance I will be offered surgery then or at least i should be my lump has grown to 6cm its very noticeable I have new lumps too sometimes i get pains in my neck and shoulder and I only find it confortable to sleep on one side.


Yes, I would think you should be offered surgery.


----------

